# pups and other dogs



## MaggieMay24 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi guys

hope fully this will work, see my 3 rescue shih tzus, my new newfoundland pup and also my father in laws german sheparde pup

thompsonmj_2007/dogs - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lovely dogs...i like the little shih tzu on the right..


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

great piccies  look at that newfie pup, what a cuddly bundle, gorgeous


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

They are all so cute!!!xxx


----------



## MaggieMay24 (Jul 22, 2008)

The one on the right is sophie (mum) the one in the middle is Gizmo (dad) and the one one left is betha (daughter of other 2)


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

What lovely dogs you have especially the Shih Tzus


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Aww fab photos!

My favourite is the 2 laying under the bush... now that newfoundland is one cuddly looking teddy bear!


----------



## MaggieMay24 (Jul 22, 2008)

she is I cant belive how much she has grown in over a week! lol


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

What beautiful dogs and those pups look well cute


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Awww - your newfie is wonderful!  I want to give him a huge cuddle!


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics, lovely dogs


----------



## MaggieMay24 (Jul 22, 2008)

ah thanks anna x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are great pictures the pups and dogs are lovely


----------

